# Can i use a canister filter for a pond?



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

i don't think so, unless u have a pretty big canister filter.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It might work, but when I have read owner's manuals that come with canisters they always indicate that the filter needs to be below the level of the tank.

If you put it very high above the pond you might get a lot of cavitation.


----------



## leo1234 (Dec 2, 2009)

hydrophyte said:


> It might work, but when I have read owner's manuals that come with canisters they always indicate that the filter needs to be below the level of the tank.
> 
> If you put it very high above the pond you might get a lot of cavitation.


Yeah i was reading that too. Guess i just have to go buy a pond filter.


----------



## canabinoids (Nov 22, 2010)

another workaround is to use an external pump and push water through your canister...


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Ditto: I have always seen the drawings of the filter below the water level. As suggested above a pump in the pond would circulate the water through a canister filter, though.


----------



## kharma (Sep 20, 2010)

Take a 5 gallon bucket put a hole in the top insert a hose of your choosing that will fit onto pump of your choice. Next drill hole in the bottom and put in your bulkhead then attach pvc and use it like that. My awesome amazing picture shows a "rough" sketch


----------

